# What Happened to the Michelin Pro 4 Comp Service Course?



## zone5 (Aug 21, 2012)

This tire supposedly came out last year and both my LBS and online retailers don't know when Michelin will start rolling out some more. One source told me September this year but no avail.

Why do they keep on advertising it online and each time I get the same "out of stock" message but yet it is in their product line.

Has any of you have info. on what is going on? Recalls? Marketing scheme to increase demand? Trying to deplete Pro 3's and older Pro 4's?


----------



## hydroslyder (Sep 17, 2010)

What's the difference between the comp and the regular service course tires?

Oh and wiggle seems to have the blue ones in stock:
Wiggle | Michelin Pro4 Comp Folding Road Tyre | Road Race Tyres


----------



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

zone5 said:


> This tire supposedly came out last year and both my LBS and online retailers don't know when Michelin will start rolling out some more. One source told me September this year but no avail.
> 
> Why do they keep on advertising it online and each time I get the same "out of stock" message but yet it is in their product line.
> 
> Has any of you have info. on what is going on? Recalls? Marketing scheme to increase demand? Trying to deplete Pro 3's and older Pro 4's?


I thought I looked everywhere myself and could not find them so I settled on (2) Service Course in red from the bay from this seller "procyclingwholesalers1" for $76:thumbsup:


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

hydroslyder said:


> What's the difference between the comp and the regular service course tires?
> 
> Oh and wiggle seems to have the blue ones in stock:
> Wiggle | Michelin Pro4 Comp Folding Road Tyre | Road Race Tyres


All out of stock until at least December.


----------



## zone5 (Aug 21, 2012)

http://www.michelinbicycletire.com/michelinbicycle/index.cfm?event=pro4comp.view

I don't know why they say "Coming October 2012." 

This was out last year and I know a few that owned a pair. They are definitely holding back to deplete old stock.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

The Michelin Pro4 Comp is available from Wiggle (but only in Blue for now). Any experience with this new (150tpi) model? How does it compare to the Pro4 Service Course (110tpi)?


----------



## zone5 (Aug 21, 2012)

Performance has been pushing the date. From October to November 29. I won't be surprise I'd it gets pushed to a later date.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

Well, it seem Wiggle actually has the tyres; I ordered one yesterday and today I got a shipping confirmation:

The following items have been packed and are ready for despatch.

1 x Michelin Pro4 Comp Folding Road Tyre Blue 700x23c
.... and some other stuff ...

Normally I wouldn't have bought the tyre there, but I had a voucher that expires soon.


----------



## zone5 (Aug 21, 2012)

Got Time said:


> Well, it seem Wiggle actually has the tyres; I ordered one yesterday and today I got a shipping confirmation:
> 
> The following items have been packed and are ready for despatch.
> 
> ...


Is that the Comp Service Course 180 grams?


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

zone5 said:


> Is that the Comp Service Course 180 grams?


Yes:
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/michelin-pro4-comp-folding-road-tyre/
Only blue, the others (Red/Black) are "expected Mid December".

The "Comp Ltd" (165g) is not yet available:
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/michelin-pro4-comp-ltd-folding-road-tyre/
One colour only: Black "expected Late November".


----------



## zone5 (Aug 21, 2012)

Got Time said:


> Well, it seem Wiggle actually has the tyres; I ordered one yesterday and today I got a shipping confirmation:
> 
> The following items have been packed and are ready for despatch.
> 
> ...


Would you care to share any discount codes? I did found the blue one. 

The main difference is decrease in rolling resistance, better wet pavement grip and it will last longer. The next one up is the comp ltd. Less mileage but better grip and rolling resistance.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

zone5 said:


> Would you care to share any discount codes?


Sorry, but that was a one-time voucher which I got for filling out their survey last month. It was really one-time as I found out: my CC company raised a possible "fraud alert" and hence my 1st order didn't go through. After calling my CC company and "OK"ing the transaction, I had to cancel and try again (I couldn't find a "try payment again" option). On the retry the voucher didn't work anymore (a bug in their system: canceling the order should make it ok to use again). So I mailed Wiggle and they sent me a new one-time code (over the weekend).


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

Well, that didn't work.

I just got the tyre and it is NOT the Comp version... now Wiggle shows them "out of stock" too.


----------



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

Got Time said:


> Well, that didn't work.
> 
> I just got the tyre and it is NOT the Comp version... now Wiggle shows them "out of stock" too.


Same thing happened to me via ebay the first time I bought them. I am on my second set of non comp tires now with no regrets. I figure a 3rd try next year when they come out but who knows what they might be called then.:mad2:


----------



## zone5 (Aug 21, 2012)

It seems like there are way to much of the old Pro 4 that every dealer and supplier are just trying clear their inventory. BS! They can't make another run! If they sell out quick from all the other batch then needless to say there are no other valid explanation on why they are not manufacturing enough but in my opinion they are just clearing overstock!

I got myself a pair of Vittoria Open Corsa SC with Vittoria Larex tubes and so far after one ride, they feel like butter. I have had the Vittoria Evo Corsa CX before but they were bad in wet conditions. The CS is supposed to address that with a different compound. I have yet to ride my set in wet conditions.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

Just an update: Wiggle told me to send back the wrong tyre, which I did. A few days later I got an e-mail that they received the return, and they refunded the sales price and the (return) shipping costs. So no real harm done, it was well handled by Wiggle.


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

If the comps are taking out 20g then can I assume they will be less durable?


----------



## zone5 (Aug 21, 2012)

LC said:


> If the comps are taking out 20g then can I assume they will be less durable?[/QUOTE
> 
> With the 150 TPI casing, this addresses the puncture resistance and a different compound. The regular Pro4's I believe only have a 110 or 120 TPI casing.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

LC said:


> If the comps are taking out 20g then can I assume they will be less durable?


The Comps and Comp Limited are race tires. They are not meant to be super durable or give you long mileage. If that's your concern, buy the heavier Service Course. The Comps are closer to a Continental SuperSonic/Vittoria CX.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

New Mich Pro4s: Comp, Comp Ltd, Grip, Tubular

Michelin Introduces Three New Pro 4 Tires - BikeRadar


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

Just got the "in stock" notice from XXcycle. I'll probably wait a bit until some reviews are available.


----------

